# a problem with mem functions



## flea0 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi, I have an ATI Mobility Radeon Xpress 200 series on my HP laptop and have just today found this nifty tool...I was able to OC from 300 to 385 without artifacts showing up, but when I try the "find max mem" function or the "mem" funcion on the button the first makes the program freeze after exactly 3 seconds, the other one says "this card is not supported".

...any hints?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 16, 2006)

Looks like ATITool doesn't support overclocking your memory. Mobile graphics cards are different to mainstream cards so not so widely supported for overclocking. Other than trying to reinstall ATITool I doubt you can do much.


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 16, 2006)

Dont Clock It At All! 

Clocking = Heat

Heat = Premature Death

Laptops Arnt Very Good At Disipating Heat!


----------



## ktr (Nov 16, 2006)

is your gcard memory shared?


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 16, 2006)

ktr said:


> is your gcard memory shared?



i think most all laptop cards are that are just express u have to have either a mobility radeon or geforce go series to actually have independent ram larger than 64mb

OC'ing and laptop cards is a serious bad idea just like integrated gfx on desktops you run the risk of frying your mobo and chipset not just the gfx card since the integrated gfx are usually on the same chip as the northbridge or southbridge to my knowledge 

also laptops to my knowledge are specifically  engineered to only provide so much power to things so uping you speed could put additional draw on your laptops power and cause something else to fry no to mention laptops are not well known for there heat dissipation and cooling performance and since u have no temperature monitoring on your chip you may not know if you pushing over its bounds to much heat don't all ways = artifacts


----------

